# Question surement bête !



## Tosay (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je n'ai pas osé poser ma question mais bon....

Cette question concerne un site de streaming spécialement pour iPhone et iPad du nom de iphone-streaming.com (je pense qu'il est déjà assez connu )
Tout se passe pour le mieux et j'arrive à regarder un film ou une série sur mon iPad.

*Ma question est la suivante:*

Durant l'étape de lancement du film, je vois souvent des *téléchargement* genre " cliquer ici pour lancer le téléchargement" ou  "téléchargement dans 10 secondes..." ..

Je voulais juste savoir si ce "téléchargement" est une sorte de chargement de page (ou mise en mémoire tampon) ou si il restera des traces dans mon iPad qui viendront réduire mon espace de stockage libre..

Je ne sais pas si j'ai étais assez clair dans ma question....

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Je ne connais pas le site (mais merci  ça à l'air cool) mais a mon avis, c'est juste un buffer pour le streaming, après ton iPad est comme neuf... Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, branche le à iTunes avant, regarde l'espace dispo, puis refais l'opération après


----------



## Tosay (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est ce que je pensais faire  

Mais je crois comme toi que c'est buffer normal (c'est pour ça que j'ai nommé ce topic "question bête" :rateau

Et pour le site, il est vraiment excellent je trouve  Y'a un bon nombre de choix de films et des séries.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Décembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> C'est ce que je pensais faire
> 
> Mais je crois comme toi que c'est buffer normal (c'est pour ça que j'ai nommé ce topic "question bête" :rateau
> 
> Et pour le site, il est vraiment excellent je trouve  Y'a un bon nombre de choix de films et des séries.



Mouais !...Tu es entrain de demander de l'aide pour mieux comprendre comment bien lire sur ton iphone/ipad des films ou séries piratés sur ce site.... illégal !
Pas bien ça !! :mouais:


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Streaming c'est illegal?

Cela dit, c'est son problème


----------



## drs (9 Décembre 2011)

a priori, le streaming n'est pas, pour le moment, illégal pour ceux qui le regardent.
Ce n'est pas la même pour ceux qui mettent à dispo les vidéos


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> a priori, le streaming n'est pas, pour le moment, illégal pour ceux qui le regardent.
> Ce n'est pas la même pour ceux qui mettent à dispo les vidéos


Apparemment le président, qui détruit la culture mais protège le porte-monnaie des chanteurs ou studios millionaires, a décrété que les utilisateurs de streaming étaient illégaux. Tout cela crée de l'angoisse à l'hadopi qui va devoir encore trouver le moyen d'inventer des chiffres pour camoufler son heureuse incompétence (-35% de piratage en France selon le président, chiffre sorti de nulle part). Bon, je vais aller voir ce site que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Azergoth (10 Décembre 2011)

Beh, votre cher Sarko, gardez-le surtout chez vous  

Puis c'est pas par ce qu'il décrète que c'est illégal qu'il fait s'y plier... Non?


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

Je crois qu'on aura du mal à l'exporter. Et pour le streaming etc, j'ai l'impression que personne ne s'est plié à hadopi, adapté plutôt... Il y a un décalage complet entre les discours institutionnels et les pratiques des gens.


----------



## Tosay (11 Décembre 2011)

Pour me défendre, j'ai une bonne quantité de DVD et de bluray chez moi 

Et si j'utilise du streaming sur mon iphone/ipad c'est tout simplement que j'ai pas envie de me faire ch*** a encoder un DVD en format iphonisé 

Après, j'ai pris la décision de toujours tester avant d'acheter. Alors si un film que j'ai vu en streaming me plait, y'a des chances que je m'achète la version bluray 

Et sinon, z'avez toujours pas répondu à ma question


----------



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Hé , moi j'ai essayé! T'as fais le test de voir ta mémoire avant et après?


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Décembre 2011)

Il me semblait qu'Azergoth avait répondu. Moi je peux pas, j'ai testé le site, il n'y a rien qui se passe, ni téléchargement ni streaming.


----------



## Tosay (12 Décembre 2011)

Je ne peux pas faire le test pour l'instant car je n'ai pas mon ordi chez moi (c'est une longue histoire )

Mais d'après le reste de mémoire sur mon iphone, je pense que la mémoire n'est pas touchée


----------



## Azergoth (12 Décembre 2011)

De la le concept du streaming 

Il doit cependant y avoir un buffer, une certaine mémoire tampon, mais tu t'en fous ;-)


----------

